# Jointer Blades from Infinity Cutting Tools



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been to their location in Oldsmar, Fl and they are truly good people.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Frosty,
How well did they treat the edge? Are these some seriously sharp knives? What was the cost?
Thanks,


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess customer service - 5 stars, quality of product - 5 stars, packaging - 5 stars, ability to use measuring device and put correct sticker on correct box - 0 stars… You're way too nice Frosty  I do understand there are mix ups and mistakes that happen even with the best of companies. The proof in the pudding will be if the new blades they send will be great, hope they get it right for you! By the way, what the heck was your son jointing to get 1/16 nicks? An I-beam? lol

Update us on how they cut once you get the right ones installed


----------



## Hippockets (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for having patience with a supplier who does most all right and one thing wrong. The attitude today seems to want to throw everyone under the bus. I would use this supplier because of your input.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

Smitdog, you would be correct on the stars, Infinity provided outstanding customer service with no hassles at all. I contacted on Monday and had the new blades by noon on Wednesday, with the return slip in the box. I was very impressed. If there were 10 stars for outstanding service they would have gotten them.

As for 1/16 deep nick in the blades, it was not an I beam but a rock buried in the wood. Even with the metal detector used to go over the board, it did not show up as it was not magnetic. Crap happens, I can not place blame on my son, I went over the plank before it was run through the jointer.

SirIrb: not sure of the hardness on the Rc scale, but they were the same as other blades I found on line. When I opened the new package I was able to shave the hair off of my forearm with very little effort. Sharp enough for me. I will install them today and run a test board of hard maple to see how they do. If there is a problem I will post it.


----------

